# Recommended wireless print server for my Canon Pixma MP280



## hparlex (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi guys! 

I would like to connect my all-in-one-printer Canon Pixma MP280 to my wireless B/G network at home. 

Which wireless print server can you please recommend that surely works in two-ways with this Canon Pixma MP280 printer, i.e. not only printing but also scanning over the wireless network?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, many thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have *NOT *used this myself, but you are looking for a MFP (Multi function printer - allinone) compatible device so you can use the scan, fax if applicable and other features of a MFP 

Edimax PS-1206MFg - Wireless USB MFP Server


----------



## hparlex (Jul 4, 2010)

etaf said:


> i have *NOT *used this myself, but you are looking for a MFP (Multi function printer - allinone) compatible device so you can use the scan, fax if applicable and other features of a MFP
> 
> Edimax PS-1206MFg - Wireless USB MFP Server


Thanks a lot etaf! My MP280 is not on the Compatibility list, but I have notices many all-in-one from Canon. I will think about this purchase.


----------

